# film Above and Beyond on Netflix



## bobbysocks (Sep 13, 2015)

found this posted on another forum I belong to and thought it looked good....hey it has spitfires and 109s that makes it work watching all by itself

In 1948, a group of World War II pilots, mostly American, volunteered to fight for Israel in the War of Independence. As members of “Machal” – volunteers from abroad – this ragtag band of brothers not only turned the tide of the war, preventing the possible annihilation of Israel at the very moment of its birth; they also laid the groundwork for the Israeli Air Force. Above and Beyond is their story. 

I did get a chance to watch it last night and it was worth the time. a lot of interesting info and even an appearance by Pee Wee Herman whose father was one who went there to help..


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oi5L49cG4_4_


----------



## Torch (Sep 16, 2015)

I just watched it, interesting....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2015)

Will need to look out for it...


----------

